# New trailer! (pics)



## chavist93 (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally after a two week wait my new trailer is finished. I'll be glad to get rid of my old one as it was a little small for my boat. This one should fit it perfectly and last me a lifetime. It's a Wesco btw, built about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice! that is just like mine. are you spinning 12" wheels?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## slabdaddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Good choice! I have 2 wesco trailers at the present. Noticed name on side of trailer; bought a 9.9 honda from him a few years back, good people to do business with. =D> 8)


----------



## chavist93 (Mar 10, 2011)

slabdaddy said:


> Good choice! I have 2 wesco trailers at the present. Noticed name on side of trailer; bought a 9.9 honda from him a few years back, good people to do business with. =D> 8)



Thanks! They are great to deal with. Unfortunately you cannot buy directly from wesco, but they will let you come to the shop, take a look around, and will build what you want. You just have to order through a dealer. When the trailer was finished and I went to Tom Hughes to pay the remaining balance it was actually over $100 cheaper than originally quoted. 

Slabdaddy, are you local to the Columbia area?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, There is a lot to be said about having as nice of trailer as the boat, I see nice jon boats here all the time on junk arse ol trailers, I am glad mine is new. :mrgreen:


----------



## lbursell (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, Sharp Looking Little Trailer.




Bugpac said:


> Nice, There is a lot to be said about having as nice of trailer as the boat, I see nice jon boats here all the time on junk arse ol trailers, I am glad mine is new. :mrgreen:




Exactly why I decided to re-do my trailer first. Its looking so much better from when I started, I get sorta anxious when I look at the boat. Can't have a boat that ugly on a trailer that looks that good. So, the build must go on.


----------



## slabdaddy (Mar 13, 2011)

yes cha93 Bishopville area; sorry took so long to get back to you been busy last couple days! 8)


----------

